# 2/6/07 chicago storm video and pics!!!



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Ok guys here it is...Its a 22 min video so it mght take a little time to download.If i compress it any more the quality goes to crap.
Its a windows media player file. If you need it for a diff player just let me know..
Just right click on the link and save it to your desktop and then play it.

Enjoy. Main Video.
http://bbncservices.com/pictures/movies/febsnowstormfun-0001.wmv

Here is a couple of videos i shot of the city trucks going by.

City of Lemont IL 
http://bbncservices.com/pictures/movies/MVI_1312.wmv

City of Woodridge IL
http://bbncservices.com/pictures/movies/MVI_1315.wmv

City of Bolingbrook IL
http://bbncservices.com/pictures/movies/MVI_1342.wmv


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

and here are some pics from the storm....


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

and some more


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

and a few more


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

even more


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

more for you guys


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Very nice pics BNC!!!!:salute: I bet that apartment complex is a PITA to plow with the cars there!!! That main video is awesome!!!! I like how grass had that big ass dump doing donuts!!!!


----------



## Quality SR

Great job on that video,and good music selection.. Also nice looking trucks.
Why don't you put the plows away and film some movies!!!!!
I got one for you.. how about some hot chicks plowing those lots, and you can film them..!!!! Heck ill be the director....


----------



## Andy N.

Excellent video. My buddy is a filmmaker and I have him lined up to do the same but we haven't had a plowable snow yet!!!! Not much fun filming us salting.

You probably know this but I will offer it as a suggestion anyway. When you guys line up three wide, if you stagger your stance and all angle the same way you will move the same amount of snow and not leave the crumbs behind since your blades are not end to end to end. Thus eliminating having to go back and pick up the trailers.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Quality SR;367985 said:


> Why don't you put the plows away and film some movies!!!!!
> I got one for you.. how about some hot chicks plowing those lots, and you can film them..!!!! Heck ill be the director....


That sound like a fun idea,,


----------



## SCOUTMAN67

BNC SERVICES;367956 said:


> and here are some pics from the storm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Gawd, look at all that SALT! :angry: No wonder cars in the Chicagoland area rust so bad.
> 
> -Gary


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

That was awesome!! I had no idea we looked that cool


----------



## All_Clear

Awesome video!!!! Wish i had a plow truck again.... maybe next season.


I must ask what camera did you use it takes great video and I'm in the market for one...

Thanks
Nathan
All Clear


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

SCOUTMAN67;368087 said:


> BNC SERVICES;367956 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and here are some pics from the storm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Gawd, look at all that SALT! :angry: No wonder cars in the Chicagoland area rust so bad.
> 
> -Gary
> 
> 
> 
> thats a local truck, you should see how much the state and county guys put down,,I will make it a mission next time it snow to capture just how much salt they use around here..
> 
> This is also the reason we have to wash are trucks constantly around here, after that storm, the salt crud was literally 1/4" thick on my truck. When i ran the hose over the side of my truck you could literally watch it peal away like you were washing off mud..
Click to expand...


----------



## 4x4Farmer

awsome movie, I love it. Im glad you guys like to screw around a bit also. It cant be serious all night long or it wouldent be any fun! I like the part in the big parking lot when all three of you where togeather and also the high speed plowing. I love it!!!


----------



## PlowboyBlake

Andy N.;367991 said:


> You probably know this but I will offer it as a suggestion anyway. When you guys line up three wide, if you stagger your stance and all angle the same way you will move the same amount of snow and not leave the crumbs behind since your blades are not end to end to end. Thus eliminating having to go back and pick up the trailers.


Not true. 
The reason for putting all the trucks together like that is to move the snow to the end of the lot, NOT to just windrow it to one side....Therefore, the blades have to be touching to complete the big scoop....


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Wow where have you been Blake ?


----------



## meyer22288

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...tegoryZ39415QQihZ002QQitemZ120089650706QQrdZ1

this wouldnt happen to be that same ford f-250 as in that video would it? man i wish i could buy this thing i could always use another back up or 2xysport


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Yes it is, he just bought a diesel.....


----------



## Mark13

Hmm, I looked at that truck on ebay a few days ago and thought it looked kinda firmiliar for some reason but I couldnt figure out why. Well Iv got my answer now.


----------



## REAPER

I hope you guys stayed at or under 5 mph.


----------



## Mark13

Maybe 5, but with a 0 after it,lol Bnc was flyin going across the one lot.


----------



## PlowboyBlake

BNC SERVICES;376504 said:


> Wow where have you been Blake ?


Busy my friend....Plowin then snowmobilin..


----------



## PlowboyBlake

BNC SERVICES;376621 said:


> Yes it is, he just bought a diesel.....


How much did he get out of that truck>? I have one that is about exactly like it, wonderin what its worth....might just have 2 put it on ebay as well.....


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Some guy came to his house and paid him 1600 cash for it the night before a snow. Still have a lot of time left in the action. The next day someone offered 2K for it, but it was all ready sold


----------



## itsgottobegreen

I loved the blade to blade running. Also the F-450 doing dounts. That was sweet.


----------



## Idealtim

I want to thank bnc for making that movie, I have watched it from start to finish 3 times in the last month.... I got to get a video cam sometime.


----------



## AlwaysGreener

Great job on the video.. Just watching it wants me to get back out there and push some snow around...


----------



## tls22

grassbusters and bnc great viedo i have watch it about 5 or 6 times........that f450 can push alot of snow.....grassbusters i have a 3500hd gmc dumptruck 2 wheel drive...i want to put a plow on it...but im afraid it will give me problems without the 4 wheel drive....have u had any problems?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Just get an awesome set of tires, drive smart, and try to stay off hills and you will be good to go  I have plowed the past two years with out ever engaging 4X4


----------



## Mark13

Maybe this winter if I don't plow or do any more than our driveways I will have to come in toward the city and join in the fun.


----------



## tls22

thanks grassbusters i will try that.......do u guys get a ton of snow during the winter by u? also do u think another movie is on tap this winter?


----------



## Mark13

tls22;409655 said:


> do u guys get a ton of snow during the winter by u? also do u think another movie is on tap this winter?


I live about an hr from bnc and grassbusters. The storms here range from a dusting to whiteout. Last winter was a nice one as far as I could tell, a couple of times it was snowing hard enough I couldn't see the house from the end of our 125ft driveway. A normal storm is 2-6" I would say.


----------



## tls22

Oh cool thanks mark. Do you think your going to put a blade on that nice truck of yours?


----------



## Mark13

tls22;409685 said:


> Oh cool thanks mark. Do you think your going to put a blade on that nice truck of yours?


I'm dealing with a guy right now on a boss 8.2 v. 
I currently plow with this.


----------



## tls22

nice quad mark, i heard they push alot of snow. Yeah the lawn mower shop i go to pushes boss plows, and i see nothing wrong with them. They seem like a very good plow. Hey does it ever get to cold on that quad


----------



## Mark13

tls22;409702 said:


> nice quad mark, i heard they push alot of snow. Yeah the lawn mower shop i go to pushes boss plows, and i see nothing wrong with them. They see like a very good plow. Hey does it ever get to cold on that quad


I usually have 100lbs of ballast on the racks to help but I was to lazy to throw the sand bags up there. Ya it gets plenty cold out there. The worse is 1am, snowing like crazy (can't see where your going) and about 10 degrees. 
I plow this every storm: 








Edit, sorry for the life size picture. That is a car about 500ft to the right by the cross roads to give you an idea on driveway size with the atv.


----------



## tls22

nice man, so in a deep snow i guess you just keep up with it?


----------



## Mark13

tls22;409712 said:


> nice man, so in a deep snow i guess you just keep up with it?


I try, we got a 12" storm toward the end of last year, I spent about 8hrs on the atv and just finished up when our friends pulled in with their truck to plow us out.

A 4" storm takes me about 1.5 hrs to plow it all out. If its snowing it takes longer because I have to wear goggles and they ice over and I can't see where I am going.


----------



## tls22

yeah but for all that i bet you had a good time...i use to plow driveways when i was younger with a wheel horse lawn tractor. it was a great time. i use to try and do my whole street before the town came, i always lost


----------



## Mark13

tls22;409719 said:


> yeah but for all that i bet you had a good time...i use to plow driveways when i was younger with a wheel horse lawn tractor. it was a great time. i use to try and do my whole street before the town came, i always lost


Its usually fun for the first hour, until my feet and fingers freeze, or my gloves freeze to the grips and I get cold.


----------



## tls22

Yeah once the frost bite sets in....all the fun is lost


----------



## Mark13

tls22;409728 said:


> Yeah once the frost bite sets in....all the fun is lost


Or when I get stuck or slide off the driveway into all the snow I just pushed off and it takes 2 hrs to get the atv back.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

tls22;409719 said:


> yeah but for all that i bet you had a good time...i use to plow driveways when i was younger with a wheel horse lawn tractor. it was a great time. i use to try and do my whole street before the town came, i always lost


Those older wheel horse tractors kicked major butt, that is how this obsession of mine all got started.


----------



## William B.

What type of camera do you use? Do you have a couple different memory cards that your carry with you or something like that? Thats a ton of video to capture and store on a camera. I think my memory card would fill up with all of that on there.


----------



## Mark13

William B.;409756 said:


> What type of camera do you use? Do you have a couple different memory cards that your carry with you or something like that? Thats a ton of video to capture and store on a camera. I think my memory card would fill up with all of that on there.


I use a normal video camera (Canon Zr500) which uses minidv tapes, I can film for an hour before the tape is full. I'm not sure what bnc uses.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

tls22;409655 said:


> thanks grassbusters i will try that.......do u guys get a ton of snow during the winter by u? also do u think another movie is on tap this winter?


The hardest thing to do is driveways, you can do them but it is difficult and really takes some finesse.


----------



## tls22

Grassbusters;409802 said:


> The hardest thing to do is driveways, you can do them but it is difficult and really takes some finesse.


I would agree with that, alot of tight areas to get around. Grassbusters do you have any driveways? Bnc i will post a picture of that wheel horse soon.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

tls22;409959 said:


> I would agree with that, alot of tight areas to get around. Grassbusters to you have any driveways? Bnc i will if i can get a picture up of that wheel horse.


I have a few that I got stuck with ( I have done about twenty in the neighborhood for the past 10 years) you know the ones you just cant turn down. Good thing is they are all in one half square mile. Only takes about a half hour with the 8611   I just wont take anymore


----------



## tls22

so grassbusters you must have a pretty big plowing operation going on. How many trucks do you have on the road? And in the video you have some nice size accounts. Do you ever have trouble plowing at the walgreens with the traffic flow? I dont do any driveways to narrow for me. Usally when the homeowner comes out and tells me the driveway ends here in 6 inches of snow , they are usally wrong and i end up repairing a lawn in the spring.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Yeah were doing pretty good . . . . . . Wallgreens seem to be nice to us (lets see if we get them again this year, thay are so weird), traffic is really not to big of a deal, cars are in and out so fast.


----------



## 99zr2

Wish I had pics of my first tractor. It was a 70 something Montgomery Ward Hydrostatic drive with a power lift that had a 48" single stage blower on it. I did four drives with it in my neighborhood for gas money to ride my snowmobiles.

BNC, nice vids I to have watched them 3 or 4 times over the sumer and can't wait for this season. Keep the camera rollin for us.


----------



## Detroitdan

Well, it's mid October, I'm getting anxious for snow and just watched that video for the first time. Now I have to go mow a big lawn account I have that is going to suck to do. Been raining for days so it's going to be all wet leaves that won't blow off.
I'd like to try to aim more towards commercial lots this year. I like plowing bigger stuff, and my truck is better suited to it than a lot of the driveways I've been doing. Don't know anything about bidding commercial though.
Personally I think that video helped to point out some of the advantages to the Blizzard plow. And I like that 3 truck superplow job. Maybe you should build a 30 foot pusher blade with three plowframes. Then you can clear the lot in no time!

Well, thanks for the video. I enjoyed it immensely, even though it made me depressed. I need snow!!


----------



## Idealtim

Someone said something about wheelhorse tractors, so I figure I'll post a pic of mine. I love this thing, with the chains, I can push whatever I wantwesport . Not to mention there is prolly more iron in this thing thing than some new cars!xysport
View attachment 26691


----------



## tls22

idealtim thats a nice pic...great looking wheel horse. I will get you a picture of what i started on! I rember my plow for that tractor hook to clips on the rear wheels. Does yours have that?


----------



## Supper Grassy

great video


----------



## Mark13

Supper Grassy;437704 said:


> great video


Since it has been posted I probably have watched it at least 2 dozen times.


----------



## tls22

Not for nothing...but i still watch this vid! Its awsome:bluebounc


----------



## snowstroker

ahhh those were the days, I live about an hour away and it was one good winter.


----------



## Mark13

snowstroker;560845 said:


> ahhh those were the days, I live about an hour away and it was one good winter.


That has to be one of the best video's here on plowsite. 4x4 farmer also has some good ones. And what do ya know, I also live right about an hour away from them.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

that is a good video :salute:


----------



## erkoehler

TTT for a great video!


----------

